# Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2 announced



## BurningDesire (May 17, 2016)

HYPE


----------



## cokacommando (May 17, 2016)

Very excited for this one!!! Definitely a day one buy!!!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 17, 2016)

Cool, I really liked Xenoverse.


----------



## darcangel (May 17, 2016)

So it's the same stages form the Xenoverse 1 + Stages on the future?


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 17, 2016)

No remote play support no buy.


----------



## phalk (May 17, 2016)

I hope they fix the gameplay.

Xenoverse was nice, but the gameplay was bad. It should be more like Budokai Tenkaichi.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 18, 2016)

Many of us fans saw this coming a mile away but still hoped it'd be a different game than just _Xenoverse 2_. I personally didn't really like _Xenoverse_ so not really excited for _X2_ either. A sequel to _Attack of the Saiyans_ would be awesome but that's not happening because the money's on Xenoverse's series.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 18, 2016)

Needs more Budokai Tenkaichi 3. Easily the best game in the series. Not sure why they've yet to recreate the combat rather than ruin it.


----------



## cvskid (May 18, 2016)

Hells Malice said:


> Needs more Budokai Tenkaichi 3. Easily the best game in the series. Not sure why they've yet to recreate the combat rather than ruin it.


I agree with tenkaichi 3 being the best as far as dbz arena style fighting games go, It's a really good game. Don't think it is the best dbz fighting game in general though.


----------



## DKB (May 18, 2016)

oh yeah 


mr krabs

But seriously, nice. I remember when this was a rumor.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 18, 2016)

Hells Malice said:


> Needs more Budokai Tenkaichi 3. Easily the best game in the series. Not sure why they've yet to recreate the combat rather than ruin it.


Tenkaichi Tag Team (Tenkaichi 3.5) was loads more fun because it allowed to battle two enemies at once and with the mods variety is something that excels at! That said, it doesn't matter that the mods are reskins because the characters in Tenkaichi 3 feel all alike each other without much difference so not a deal-breaker.


----------



## PolarKoala (May 18, 2016)

This is nice news, but I'll stick to Dragon Ball: Hyper Dimension on SNES for my Dragon Ball fighting needs. It's spritework is stunning, and the lighting effects are mouth-watering!


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (May 18, 2016)

PolarKoala said:


> This is nice news, but I'll stick to Dragon Ball: Hyper Dimension on SNES for my Dragon Ball fighting needs. It's spritework is stunning, and the lighting effects are mouth-watering!



Wish they made games like that nowadays.


----------



## Sonansune (May 18, 2016)

dolagon bolu


----------



## Mike_77712 (May 18, 2016)

Definitely not buying unless they fix the horrible combat. will get it for sure if it's like Tenkaichi 3 ;0


----------



## cvskid (May 18, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Wish they made games like that nowadays.


Most recent good dbz fighting game is dbz extreme butoden for nintendo 3ds. IMO though the last good console dbz fighting game is dbz burst limit. People will complain that the character roster in that game is small but the characters in that game play so differently from each other that it doesn't matter. People who complain about small rosters usually don't play even half of the characters in a game with a large roster.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2016)

It has the potential to be a 10/10 game, just take Xenoverse 1 and fix all the issues/complaints.


----------



## AquaTornado (May 18, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Wish they made games like that nowadays.


Check out Extreme Butoden for the 3DS.


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (May 18, 2016)

So basically, what should be an expansion being sold as a full game, great.


----------



## lolboy (May 18, 2016)

The graphics look amazing! I need to dust off my PS2 so that I can play this game.


----------



## qi_synergist (May 18, 2016)

i know i won't make the same mistake and buy it full priced on PSN the day it comes out for a sub par DBZ game which the main selling point was custom character creations lol.. some people like it but i doubt they`ll get close to the same return in sales


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 18, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Wish they made games like that nowadays.


Extreme Butoden on 3DS.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (May 19, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Extreme Butoden on 3DS.



You're the third person to mention that game in response to my comment. I have it, just was trying to finish Pokemon Omega Ruby but haven't been playing 3DS lately.


----------



## KasaiWolf (May 19, 2016)

Oh yeah!!! This made my day. Xenoverse was awesome and now they actually have something brand new to work with

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

So many people are saying what is their fave combat system. It's not just that which matters. I personally loved the story, characters (though I would have liked each person to have all their transformations in one instead of SSB Goku, SSG Goku, SS4 Goku, GT Goku, normal Goku etc), game play and maps. The game was facinating in a way that DBZ hadn't been in years. To be honest the game has much more it can call upon now with Super. However I'm hoping they don't just chuck it full of shit from Super.


----------



## Meteor7 (May 19, 2016)

Hells Malice said:


> Needs more Budokai Tenkaichi 3. Easily the best game in the series. Not sure why they've yet to recreate the combat rather than ruin it.


This. At this point I'm convinced that Bamco is incapable of making proper DBZ gameplay. After the rights changed hands from Atari to Bamco, the gameplay took a hard left turn, flipping the metaphorical tanker into a ditch where it continues to burn.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 19, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> This. At this point I'm convinced that Bamco is incapable of making proper DBZ gameplay. After the rights changed hands from Atari to Bamco, the gameplay took a hard left turn, flipping the metaphorical tanker into a ditch where it continues to burn.


If you want a Tenkaichi-like game then go either with J-Stars Victory Vs+ or One Piece: Burning Blood because they're developed by the developer who produced the Tenkaichi games.


----------

